# What's the best pet insurance?



## jasonandburger (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm new and it's great to be here.

I'm thinking about getting pet insurance for my pug and cockapoo after hearing all the horror stories about super expensive vet bills. I live in the U.S. and I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Munky205 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi Jason, 

I did a fair bit of comparison when looking into insurance for Gus. I came to the conclusion that for both value and cover, BoughtByMany seemed to be the best. Most others were either far more expensive or didn't cover certain things.


----------



## jasonandburger (Apr 23, 2020)

Munky205 said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> I did a fair bit of comparison when looking into insurance for Gus. I came to the conclusion that for both value and cover, BoughtByMany seemed to be the best. Most others were either far more expensive or didn't cover certain things.


Hi there, thanks for your feedback. However, it looks like BoughtMyMany isn't offered here in the U.S


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

I did go compare . I’m with animal friends.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Also in the UK and I use Pet Plan. I have claimed many thousands for Molly without any issue and without huge hikes in premium.


----------

